# Harvesting delayed.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Been traveling a lot the last 2 weeks and not much done in Illinois. A few fields hereabouts, but maybe 10% corn and beans.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/environment/ct-illinois-farmers-flooding-delayed-harvest-20191011-mvv2vezj4fdmthoufbrqq7bmbq-story.html

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

10% of beans out here
Some still trying to chop silage and earlage.
Some still trying to finish prevent plant crops.Some baling and wrapping some chopping.A little of everything there.See a quite a bit of sorghum/ Sudan standing yet and some wheat that's green yet and standing.Some just gave up and plowing it under.

Hopefully 2020 is better


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The fun part of harvest is definitely over here! The little bit of May corn and early June beans have been harvested. My yields have been really good so far. June corn is still running 25-30% moisture and all the rest of the beans have a least one replanting in them some 2 and 3. Really going to be a lot of “hunting and pecking “ with the combine from here out.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've cut about 140 acres of beans and maybe 20 acres of corn. And it's raining again. 1 1/4" so far wind blowing 40 miles an hour, chance of flurries on Wednesday. Spent a portion of Saturday afternoon broke down, luckily I found a decent mechanic. Bought a cheap used batch dryer just to hold us until our dryer finally gets installed, and that needs $2,000 worth of timers that luckily are on back order.

I have said so many swear words I really think I've made some new ones.

But despite it all, I wouldn't trade this job for any amount of money.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We're catching a bit of a break up here it seems. Last rain stayed south. Most of the snow has melted, still some big drifts in the edges of the corn fields. A few guys are combining beans where they can get to. Still pretty wet in the fields.

Alot of guys still have hay to haul off fields that are to wet to haul off of. Some bales even sitting in water.

Frustrating year for sure.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

High winds just before sundown last night,hopefully corn isn't all flat.They were predicting gusts from 60-70 IDK how high they got but it took all the leaves out of the trees.

2019 the yr that just keeps on giving,crap weather


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have been blessed with some real good harvest whether this fall. We really got a lot done but we got a ways to go including a bunch of hay to make yet


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Local farmer had a little delay. Seems a draper head doesn't work well as a bulldozer blade.  Totalled head, by dropping iinto a wash -out. Wrecked, found out was totalled - ordered new one last Wednesday, shipped Friday, delivered Monday, back to harvesting today (raining yesterday). With around $90K+ changing hands.

Larry


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

r82230 said:


> Local farmer had a little delay. Seems a draper head doesn't work well as a bulldozer blade.  Totalled head, by dropping iinto a wash -out. Wrecked, found out was totalled - ordered new one last Wednesday, shipped Friday, delivered Monday, back to harvesting today (raining yesterday). With around $90K+ changing hands.
> 
> Larry


Yee-oouch!

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> Yee-oouch!
> 
> Ralph


Ya, the service manager was trying to make me feel a little better, I was just there to order a new replacement glass door that someone (who will remain nameless) broke over the weekend. :angry: The door was 'small change' to what that guy had to pay for his screw up. Seems his old (slightly bend) draper was 'only' valued at around $50K (insurance paid), he had to come up with the rest. Maybe he should have just took the PP this year, with the price of beans. 

The next worse thing about breaking the door, was the better half was present when the door got broke. I used a few cuss words she hadn't heard in awhile towards the idiot that was in the tractor, while kicking him in the rear-end. My butt is still hurting, from that a$$ kicking. 

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I only have about 5 acres of corn planted which I pick with an old New Idea picker. Checked it last week and it was still 28% moisture and ears aren’t turning down. Just checking tonight seems dryer but now corn is sprouting in the butts because ears aren’t turning down. Half of it is Pioneer and other half is Dekalb anyone else having this problem. I also heard a lot of corn is going down around hear because of stem rot.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I only have about 5 acres of corn planted which I pick with an old New Idea picker. Checked it last week and it was still 28% moisture and ears aren't turning down. Just checking tonight seems dryer but now corn is sprouting in the butts because ears aren't turning down. Half of it is Pioneer and other half is Dekalb anyone else having this problem. I also heard a lot of corn is going down around hear because of stem rot.


I had some trouble with root rot causing some of my silage corn to go down. Chopper was able to get a lot of it as it was still held up by some of the other plants. Was glad my chopper showed up before the blizzard up here or it could it have been a lot worse.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I only have about 5 acres of corn planted which I pick with an old New Idea picker. Checked it last week and it was still 28% moisture and ears aren't turning down. Just checking tonight seems dryer but now corn is sprouting in the butts because ears aren't turning down. Half of it is Pioneer and other half is Dekalb anyone else having this problem. I also heard a lot of corn is going down around hear because of stem rot.


We had that same problem in our area 2 years ago.


----------

